# Intel-Aktie gibt nach Abwertung nach: Analysten sehen zyklischen Abschwung



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Intel-Aktie gibt nach Abwertung nach: Analysten sehen zyklischen Abschwung*

						Intels Aktie gab nach einer Abwertung beim Rating durch Analysten nach. Dabei sei nicht nur der andauernde Verzug bei 10-nm-Produkten das Problem, sondern der Start eines zyklischen Abwärtstrends, den man erkannt haben will.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Intel-Aktie gibt nach Abwertung nach: Analysten sehen zyklischen Abschwung*


----------



## Stockmann (28. September 2018)

> Intel zeigt sich gegenüber CNBC entspannt. Die Nachfrage sei nach wie vor groß und auf dem Desktop-Markt sogar höher als erwartet, weshalb man auch im kommenden Quartal ein Rekordergebnis anpeilt, so wie man sie zuletzt mehrfach vorgelegt hat. Außerdem habe man für das bereits angebrochene zweite Halbjahr 2018 noch aufregende Ankündigungen.




Wenn man nicht genug liefern kann, kann man immer sagen die Nachfrage ist groß bzw. größer als die Produktion.
Und wenn dazu noch die Preise steigen, kann man den Umsatz natürlich auch aufrecht herhalten....


----------



## wurstkuchen (28. September 2018)

"und auf dem Desktop-Markt sogar höher als erwartet, weshalb man auch im kommenden Quartal ein Rekordergebnis anpeilt" Pfui.


----------



## RRe36 (28. September 2018)

Also ich geh ja mal davon aus das Intel sich mit der 10nm Fertigung sowohl zeitlich als auch finanziell ziemlich verkalkuliert hat. Da wird ordentlich Geld in die neue Fertigung gepumpt, aber diese ist auch mehr als zwei Jahre hinter dem Zeitplan immer noch nicht bereit für den Endkundenmarkt


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. September 2018)

Bei Analyst war Schluß ... .


----------



## Bevier (28. September 2018)

"Aufregende Ankündigungen für 2018"... Coffee Lake V2 kommt noch später oder sogar überhaupt nicht mehr oder nur für Aktionäre, sie werden noch teurer als erwartet? Irgendwie fällt es mir derzeit etwas schwer noch positive Nachrichten von Intel zu erwarten. Naja, abwarten was passiert, vielleicht fallen die Aktien so weit, dass sich eine Investition wieder lohnt, steigen werden sie sicher schon bald wieder...


----------



## shadie (28. September 2018)

Intel wird keinen großen Schaden davon tragen.

Die ganzen Images für die Betankung von PC Rollouts sind alle auf Intel ausgelegt.
Ich bekomme das täglich mit.

Intel PC/Laptop Lieferzeit 8-12 Wochen.
Wird jetzt deshalb AMD gekauft?
NÖ
Warum nicht?
Weil der Abnehmer dafür ein neues Image basteln müsste.

Ergo?
Warten und aussitzen.

Sorry aber so sieht aktuell die traurige Wahrheit aus, ich wünschte es mir auch anders aber da sind wir in Deutschland scheinbar nicht mehr flexibel genug dafür.


----------



## Jooschka (28. September 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Bei Analyst war Schluß ... .


Ich bin auch Analyst, seitdem ich mal vor 10 Jahren 'ne 1- in Deutsch geschrieben habe, sogar staatlich geprüft ^^ haha 
Was auch immer der Lehrer da geraucht hat...
Intel bleibt Intel... die machen auch Rekordgewinne, wenn die Aktie um die hälfte fällt.


----------



## RRe36 (28. September 2018)

@shadie Win10 installiert doch eh alles beim ersten Booten nach, da haben ja ein paar Leute finde ich ne ziemlich schlechte Ausrede, ich mach fast immer Images die weder auf Intel noch auf AMD getrimmt sind (auch wenn in dem kleinen Maßstab wo ich damit beschäftigt bin 9 von 10 Rechner nen Intel haben, liegt aber auch daran dass das überwiegend refurbished Systeme aus zurückgekauften Leihverträgen von Großunternehmen sind und da gab's die letzten Jahre nunmal kein AMD) 
Wie das jetzt bei den Großabnehmern aussieht weiß ich nicht.

EDIT: Ich hab ja selbst meinen HTPC und mein Hauptsystem mit einem Image aufgesetzt und ich glaub kaum das es Software gibt die nur auf Intel CPUs läuft


----------



## Kondar (28. September 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Intel wird keinen großen Schaden davon tragen.
> 
> Die ganzen Images für die Betankung von PC Rollouts sind alle auf Intel ausgelegt.
> Ich bekomme das täglich mit.
> ...



"Nicht mehr flexibel  genug" ? WANN war man den in DLand mal flexibel ?

Egal ob man die Sache mit dem S1151 V2 oder die ganzen Sicherheitslücken ( bzw. auch mit deren Umgang) anschaut ist für >mich< Intel  keine Option mehr; 
und da bin ich nicht mal auf die Preise eingegangen.
Da ich mit  GTX 1050 TI oder ner geliehenen RX 480 rumschipper lande ich aktuell eh  im GPU Limit.
Die RTX Karten lohnen (pardon sind >mir< einfach zu teuer) sich für mich nicht und (wieder) auf ner Vega 56 bzw. 60 zu gehen kommt mir auch sonderlich klug vor.


----------



## zotac2012 (28. September 2018)

> Intel zeigt sich gegenüber entspannt.  Die Nachfrage sei nach wie vor groß und auf dem Desktop-Markt sogar  höher als erwartet, weshalb man auch im kommenden Quartal ein  Rekordergebnis anpeilt, so wie man sie zuletzt mehrfach vorgelegt hat.  _*Außerdem habe man für das bereits angebrochene zweite Halbjahr 2018 noch  aufregende Ankündigungen.*_



Das bedeutet wohl, dass man bei den neuen Refresh CPUs der i9 9000 Serie eine massive Preissenkung vornimmt und Intel über Nacht alle Sicherheitslücken auf einmal schließt, ja das wären wirklich aufregende Ankündigungen zu letzten Quartal 2018. Aber ich glaube, das bleibt wohl nur ein feuchter Traum!


----------



## shadie (28. September 2018)

RRe36 schrieb:


> @shadie Win10 installiert doch eh alles beim ersten Booten nach, da haben ja ein paar Leute finde ich ne ziemlich schlechte Ausrede, ich mach fast immer Images die weder auf Intel noch auf AMD getrimmt sind (auch wenn in dem kleinen Maßstab wo ich damit beschäftigt bin 9 von 10 Rechner nen Intel haben, liegt aber auch daran dass das überwiegend refurbished Systeme aus zurückgekauften Leihverträgen von Großunternehmen sind und da gab's die letzten Jahre nunmal kein AMD)
> Wie das jetzt bei den Großabnehmern aussieht weiß ich nicht.
> 
> EDIT: Ich hab ja selbst meinen HTPC und mein Hauptsystem mit einem Image aufgesetzt und ich glaub kaum das es Software gibt die nur auf Intel CPUs läuft



Naja ganz so simpel ist es bei Bussinesgeräten im Vergleich zu Selbstbau auch nicht.
Klar werden die ganzen Treiber etc. geladen beim ersten Start (wenn auch nicht alle! und auch lange nicht die neusten).
Aber Software für Fingerprint für die Webcam etc. musst du immer noch separat installieren bzw. im Image anpassen.
Und da geht es dann eben wieder los mit den "unsicherheiten".


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (28. September 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Intel wird keinen großen Schaden davon tragen.
> 
> Sorry aber so sieht aktuell die traurige Wahrheit aus, ich wünschte es mir auch anders aber da sind wir in Deutschland scheinbar nicht mehr flexibel genug dafür.




Was hat das nun bitte explizit mit Deutschland zu tun? Verkauft Intel neuerdings nur noch hier?


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (28. September 2018)

Im Datacenter, Laptop & Gaming Segment ist Intel nach wie vor eine Macht mit top Produkten. AMD's UnderDog Stellung als ewige Nr. 2 wird daran auch nichts ändern. AMD Zen (Epyc) der ersten Generation hat bis heute keinen grossen und bedeutenden Impact im Server Umfeld, keiner lässt sich gerne mit FirstGen AMD Produkte mit ( Speicherkontroller / OpenCL ) Kinderkrankheiten ein, die erst nach vielen Monaten Supported werden. >>> Access Denied /// Access Denied

Die Intel Core i7-8700K & i7-8086K Limited Edition Prozessoren werden den AMD Produkte für Gaming weiter den Rang ablaufen und gegen die unübertroffene IPC Leistung (Single Thread Performance) der neuen Intel Core i9-9900K 8 Core/16 Thread Prozessoren sieht AMD weithin kein Land. Intel ist & bleibt die Nummer 1 für PC Gaming .... auch über die nächsten Jahre!

AMD wird derzeit einfach maßlos Überschätzt und gezielt von Analysten Overhyped und reflektiert in keinster Weise das viel schwächere Wachstum und nur moderate zu erwartende - Marktanteil Zugewinne >>> AMD stock reflects ‘irrational expectations,’ analyst says - MarketWatch

Die AMD Aktien werden derzeit als Überbewertet angesehen, da müssen zuerst über mehrere Quartale starke Umsatzzahlen folgen, um den derzeit viel zu hohen Aktienkurs zu rechtfertigen. Es ist ne irrationale Kerzen-Bildung = wie beim Bitcoinkurs Ende 2017! AMD's LIsa Su hyped dies derweil weiter an - mit Statements wie: AMD sei der Pioneer für neue 7nm Technologie ^^ >>> Expanding our High-Performance Leadership with Focused 7nm Development | Advanced Micro Devices


----------



## Hannesjooo (28. September 2018)

@ Po_PainKiller da ist aber jemand schlecht drauf nur weil er nicht auf Epyc 2 gewartet hat. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oi9xDvmIrZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Markt hat einfache Regeln, wenn man nicht liefern kann und es sichtbar nicht besser wird, bekommen Analysten und andere Börsianer kalte Füße und reagieren oft erst mal so beleidigt wie du: MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIBUHUHUHUHUHUHU!!!11111elf AMD is doof!!!111!!!dröfl. Bleibt doof und wer sagt AMD ist gut und AMD kauft ist mein Feind!!!!!!!!!dopelelf11111!!!!!! Danach wachen aber viele auf und Verkaufen den Krämpel. Normales Verhalten und nehm ich dir auch nicht übel, wir sind alle nur Menschen.
Ich versteh dich ja, aber deswegen hier so nen Müll abzugeben und nur halbwarheiten zu schreiben , naja jeder is mal frustriert.
Viele "Speziallisten" haben ganz klar gesagt das die AMD-Papiere großes Potential haben und mittelfristig auf die 40$ gehen.
Und bitte komm mir nicht mit das is ein Dual CPU-Sys..... bei deiner CPU kann man das Preislich durchaus vergleichen.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2018)

@Pro_Painkiller:
das ist am Thema vorbei...

Der Artikel beschreibt grundlegende Themen, die für Intel durchaus ernst zu nehmen sind.
Es ist dabei völlig irrelevant, ob der Analyst richtig oder falsch liegt, es ist ein Signal an den Kapitalmarkt, Intel-Aktien maximal zu halten, wenn nicht gar abzustoßen.
Die Psychologie der Märkte darf man hier nicht unterschätzen.
Wenn der Aktienkurs fällt, die Renditeziele herabgesetzt werden, bekommt Intel weniger frisches Kapital am Markt, kann seine künftigen Produktionsstraßen nicht wie geplant ausbauen und weniger Forschung betreiben.
Und in diesem Kontext sieht der Analyst die "Abwärtsspirale".
Und hier ist es ebenso irrelevant, ob AMD (oder sonstwer = aufkommende chinesische Prozessorindustrie) besser oder schlechter ist,
wenn vermeidlich höhere Gewinnmargen bei jemand anderem zu holen sind, springen die Aktionäre auf ein anderes Papier.
Und dieser Hebel ist viel mächtiger als "ist eine CPU von intel x% schneller als eine CPU von AMD".

Der Daddel-PC Markt hat für Intel die gleiche Unbedeutsamkeit, wie wenn du beim Autokauf noch einen schicken VW-Schlüsselanhänger vom Händler für deinen neuen Golf bekommst....


----------



## The_Zodiak (28. September 2018)

Pro_PainKiller schrieb:


> Im Datacenter, Laptop & Gaming Segment ist Intel nach wie vor eine Macht mit top Produkten. AMD's UnderDog Stellung als ewige Nr. 2 wird daran auch nichts ändern. AMD Zen (Epyc) der ersten Generation hat bis heute keinen grossen und bedeutenden Impact im Server Umfeld, keiner lässt sich gerne mit FirstGen AMD Produkte mit ( Speicherkontroller / OpenCL ) Kinderkrankheiten ein, die erst nach vielen Monaten Supported werden. >>> Access Denied /// Access Denied



Mach Dich bitte nicht lächerlich. Großkonzerne wie Amazon und Co. haben sehr gerne bei Epyc zugeschlagen. Selbst Intel prognostiziert einen Verlust in Market-Share und jeder Verlust ist bedeutend.


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (28. September 2018)

Wenn AMD von annähernd (NULL) 0,8 .... zuerst auf 2-3% und dann auf 5% Ende 2018 bei Server-Marktanteil steigt .... und dies mit 80% / 60% Wachtum (QtQ) double-digit "revenue growth" als AMD 'PR' Wunderding & unglaublicher Grosserfolg kundtut - muss man sich ja an den Kopf fassen.

Ob AMD bis Ende 2019 überhaupt je 12% (oder gar 30% in 2020) erreichen wird, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt, bekanntlich durch langsame zurückhaltende CPU Server Ökosystem Migration und neue Adaptionen - besonders bei AMD! INTEL ist nach wie vor, sehr Dominant und zurecht der Branchenprimus in allen Bereichen (Mobile, Desktop, Server).* Q2/2018 Intel: "Record second-quarter revenue was $17.0 billion, up 15 percent year-over-year (YoY); data-centric businesses* grew 26 percent and PC-centric revenue grew 6 percent." * >>> Intel Corporation - Intel Reports Second-Quarter 2018 Financial Results

>>> How Has The AMD Epyc Server Processor Done In Its First Year?
>>> AMD expected to hold 30% of the CPU market by the end of the year | PCGamesN

Viel zu hohe und "ÜBERZOGENE ERWARTUNGSHALTUNGEN" sind bei Advanced Micro Devices & deren RP Abteilung historisch und typisch .... 

>>> AMD Stock Could Soar to $35 -- or Sink to $15 -- The Motley Fool
>>> AMD Stock Rises on Intel’s Troubles | Market Realist

Zudem kämpft AMD auch mit immer höheren *'higher operating expenses' = höhere Betriebskosten* um das Geschäft am laufen zu halten, bei mageren 117 Millionen Gewinn im Q2 Betriebsergebnis. >>> AMD Reports Second Quarter 2018 Financial Results | AMD



> Quarterly Financial Segment Summary
> 
> Computing and Graphics segment revenue was $1.09 billion, up 64 percent year-over-year and down 3 percent quarter-over-quarter. Year-over-year revenue growth was driven by strong sales of Radeon™ products and continued growth of Ryzen™products. The quarter-over-quarter decline was primarily related to lower revenue from GPU products in the blockchain market.
> Client processor average selling price (ASP) was lower year-over-year and quarter-over-quarter primarily due to lower desktop processor ASP, partially offset by higher mobile processor ASP.
> ...


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2018)

Solche Kaffeesatzleser hatten auch schon 2008 keine Ahnung,

von daher.


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2018)

Sogar seine eigenen Links attestieren AMD Wachstumspotential und auf Dauer im Wert steigende Aktien.

Mit ZEN wurde jedenfalls der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht, dass AMD damit Intel gleich von heute auf morgen überall den Rang abläuft, kann keiner ewarten und tut (bis auf gewisse AMD-Basher) auch niemand.
Wie lange hat es gebraucht, bis AMD Intel zum ersten mal (mit dem Athlon XP/64) die Technologieführerschaft abgeluchst hat?
Daneben hat sich Intel zu lange auf den Lorbeeren ausgeruht, dank AMDs ZEN ist das jetzt nicht mehr der Fall.


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (28. September 2018)

@Two-Face .... das kleine Wachstum von AMD ist völlig Unbedeutend für INTEL's enormen & steigenden Datacenter Gesamtumsatz .... 

*=> "Data-Centric Businesses grew 26 percent" = Der Umsatz des zweiten Quartals belief sich auf 17,0 Milliarden US-Dollar !!!*


----------



## Tengri86 (28. September 2018)

Reichen dir die Nvida Threads nicht mehr aus ?


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2018)

Pro_PainKiller schrieb:


> @Two-Face .... das keine % Wachstum von AMD ist völlig Unbedeutend für INTEL's enormen & steigenden Datacenter Gesamtumsatz ....
> 
> *=> "Data-Centric Businesses grew 26 percent" = Der Umsatz des zweiten Quartals belief sich auf 17,0 Milliarden US-Dollar !!!*


Hast du eigentlich überhaupt gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe?
Offenbar nein, dir reicht nur die erste Zeile und dann bringst du gleich den nächsten Bashing-Versuch mit aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Umsatz- und Gewinnzahlen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (28. September 2018)

er ist doch nur sauer das 2 Epyc Prozessoren im schnitt mehr drauf haben als 4 seiner überteuerten Platinum Xenons, wäre ich auch.
Also bitte Two-Face ein wenig bedauern trösten und verständniss für eine arme gepeinigte Seele.
Po_PainKiller du kommst Heute Abend in mein Nachtgebet und am Sonntag zünde ich dir eine Kerze in der Kirche an.
Vll mach ich auch einen Spendenaufruf nachher im Stream.


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (28. September 2018)

@Hannesjooo 

Kein Datacenter Betreiber lässt seine AMD Epyc 7601 Prozessoren auf Anschlag bei 4,0 GHz brutzeln .... die 32 Kerne @ 2.7GHz Allcore sind aber mal ein Anfang.

AMD hat nicht ohne Grund, grosses Interesse bald verbesserte AMD Epyc CPU's nachzuliefern .... Epyc der Ersten Generation (schlechte IPC Performance) reicht nicht um auf INTEL Server CPU's aufzuschließen oder gleichzuziehen >>> Conclusion: Competition Is Good - Dissecting Intel's EPYC Benchmarks: Performance Through the Lens of Competitive Analysis


----------



## Hannesjooo (28. September 2018)

Getestet hat Der8auer aber auch mit 2.2, die 2.7 sind schon mit minimalem manuellem OC auf allen Kernen zu haben,  und hat nen Score bekommen der jenseits von gut und böse ist. 2x Epyc für 4k€ oder einen xenon für 10k€ 
Auch Fair einen OC Epyc gegen deinen, der auch mit Seinen 28 Kernen mit 4.2 GHZ bestimmt nicht mit Luft gekühlt wird....
Naja, wie auch immer, beide Firmen sind wichtig und AMD hat ein wenig bewegung in den IT-Bereich gebracht, von dem auch du profitiert hast. AMD bashing is ja sowas von 2016  komm mal im September 2018 an.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. September 2018)

Langsam bekommt Intel seine gerechte Strafe und ich hoffe das es diesem sch... Unternehmen noch schlechter geht.

Bestechung von vielen Unternehmen um AMD künstlich klein zu halten.
Des Weiteren, Microsoft eine x86 Prozessoremulation vom ARM CPU zu untersagen. 
Diese Unternehmen ist so Retro, wie unsere Regierung mit der Digitalisierung.


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (28. September 2018)

Aktuell verliert die hochfliegende AMD Aktie, die viel zu hoch bewertet ist über -8% .... von $32.78 runter auf nur noch $29.98 USD  !!!

*AMD Aktien verlieren satte -8% innert 60 Minuten ....* >>> AMD | AMD Stock - Investing.com 

Richard increased his price target on AMD from $26 to $30, representing an 8% downside from Friday morning at $32.58.
>>> AMD Shares Reflect ‘Irrational Expectations’ | Investopedia


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2018)

Pro_PainKiller schrieb:


> Aktuell verliert die hochfliegende AMD Aktie, die viel zu hoch bewertet ist über -8% .... von $32.78 runter auf nur noch $29.98 USD  !!!
> 
> *AMD Aktien verlieren satte -8% innert 60 Minuten ....* >>> AMD | AMD Stock - Investing.com
> 
> ...


Öhm, und das sagt uns jetzt was?

Dass Börsenwerte nicht konstant sind und es nie waren?
Boah, AMDs Aktie ist wieder gesunken, was für ein Debakel, oh mein Gott...


----------

